

I am a YC Rejected Transwoman's Crystallized Resolve - alliem
http://tcombinator.blogspot.com/2012/04/iama-ycombinator-rejected-transwoman.html

======
atarian
I think you have a good intent (promoting business for transgender people),
but I find your article coming off a bit defensive, especially when you ended
with:

"I'm playing hard mode. A victory now will be more meaningful. I am Allison
Mobley's Crsytallized Resolve. And I am here to say hello, world."

Perhaps you need to go beyond the question of why there needs to be an
incubator for just transgender people and ask just yourself: why you are
personally doing this?

~~~
jbelich
Most people have no comprehension of how difficult it is to live as a
transgender. I have several TG friends and I am constantly in awe of how they
put up with not just prejudice, but persistent threat of violence (even here
in SF!).

Anyone who accepts that burden in life has already proven the ability to go
thru hell, and they usually carry those lessons of perseverance with them in
other aspects of life also.

